
Ask HN: Trying to shift to corporation culture too early? - w54ghe45ge
Let us imagine situation like this: you join a startup and take on tech role. For certain amount of time you work crazy hours (and enjoy doing so) so you get MVP out and there is lots of interest from big players around your sector. You build the team however you are aware budget is limited so you and your team can only deliver whatever can be delivered in any 24 hours day. You, as somebody who started the tech, start transitioning into coaching&#x2F;leading&#x2F;reviewing rather than doing it yourself and all works great. You build the team around all parts of the solution as funds allow you, try eliminating waste (or indeed avoid it). You get lots of positive feedback from the founder.<p>However at some point, suddenly, your founder comes along with manager and tell you you are a single point of failure and that methodology and tools used by the team are wrong. You explain that the team will do well without you however your words are not heard. Suddenly the only feedback you get is the negative feedback even though the product keeps getting more and more traction and more validation from the market. Nonetheless the atmosphere gets worst every day, manager guy starts even telling you how to send your emails.<p>Days go by and you realise your founder and manager are thinking about outsourcing everything, testing, development etc. Your team is subject to discussions of not working long hours (even though they are not paid much and already contribute a lot).<p>What would you do if you was in such situation?
======
quickthrower2
I'd quit.

